# Looking for flock-printer on tri-blend tees?



## Anniesshirtstore (Jan 3, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a printer that will do flock printing (basic letters, one logo) on tri-blend tees for a competitive price?

Starting a clothing brand with a very clear texture/design in mind. Thanks!


----------

